# Sticky  It is boxing but it's just not threadworthy



## 46 Wins

*There are often times a bit of news will come out about boxing but creating a new thread for it seems a waste of time and will just unneccessarily add to the hundreds of pages that already exist on the forum so I figured I'd make this in case it's not just me who feels this way (and I want to comment about something I've just seen that isn't worthy of its own thread).*


----------



## 46 Wins

OK so KSI (a youtuber from the UK plus he fought Jake Paul's brother in his pro-debut a few years back) is "fighting" this weekend on DAZN PPV, I already knew it was on PPV here which I actually don't mind as I wouldn't watch it if it was free anyway (we've got Pedraza vs Commey to look forward to instead) but I've just seen that for the first time since DAZN launched their PPV service I believe, the show will be PPV not only here but in the USA too! 

Does anyone in the US even know who KSI is? I barely know who he is and we're from the same country. The fight is taking place in London so will be on in the afternoon in parts of the US, and is scheduled for 6 rounds lol, who's buying this? I've just looked up his opponent he's British too so yeah very surprised DAZN are charging in the US, obviously I or DAZN are missing something here but at this point it seems DAZN are simply taking the piss.


----------



## gumbo2176

I'm from the States and follow boxing, though not as much as I once did. That said, I've never heard of KSI but have seen where DAZN has changed their stance on PPV fights. One of their big selling points of their business plan when they first got started was to stream championship caliber fights with name fighters for the price of your basic subscription and one of the reasons I have had it for a few years now.

This new PPV format is not in line with that initial business plan and one that has me considering if I will keep my subscription when it is due in a month from now. They also raised their yearly subscription price from $99 to $149 USD--------AND now charging PPV for their big fights. Bit of a "money grab" in my eyes.


----------



## 46 Wins

gumbo2176 said:


> I'm from the States and follow boxing, though not as much as I once did. That said, I've never heard of KSI but have seen where DAZN has changed their stance on PPV fights. One of their big selling points of their business plan when they first got started was to stream championship caliber fights with name fighters for the price of your basic subscription and one of the reasons I have had it for a few years now.
> 
> This new PPV format is not in line with that initial business plan and one that has me considering if I will keep my subscription when it is due in a month from now. They also raised their yearly subscription price from $99 to $149 USD--------AND now charging PPV for their big fights. Bit of a "money grab" in my eyes.


Yep same over here, they've gone PPV mad, aside from this KSI show tomorrow night they're putting Eubank Jr vs Benn and Canelo vs GGG III (which will be shown here at 3 in the morning) on PPV also so that's 3 PPV shows in 6 weeks and then they wonder why people just rip it off. 

The changes indicate the business is in financial distress, $99 to $149 is quite a leap in one go, smacks of an attempt to stop the bleeding


----------



## gumbo2176

46 Wins said:


> Yep same over here, they've gone PPV mad, aside from this KSI show tomorrow night they're putting Eubank Jr vs Benn and Canelo vs GGG III (which will be shown here at 3 in the morning) on PPV also so that's 3 PPV shows in 6 weeks and then they wonder why people just rip it off.
> 
> The changes indicate the business is in financial distress, $99 to $149 is quite a leap in one go, smacks of an attempt to stop the bleeding




This thread got me off my ass and I made the decision to cancel DAZN for reasons stated. The $50 a year increase combined with the now PPV fees for top fights makes it not worth it to me to keep it.

What attracted me to it initially was the varied number of sports they stream: Boxing, MMA, Darts, Cricket, Snooker and other Billiards, Motorcycle Racing, F-1, Football, Baseball, Basketball, etc.

I do watch more darts and snooker than anything else but can find all of that on u-tube now with no cost to me.

If I want to watch darts exclusively, I can go back to subscribing to PDC Live that streams all PDC and Premier League Dart matches throughout the year. 

That $149 can now go to cold bottles of barley pop and other spirits. Win/Win


----------



## Ar558a

46 Wins said:


> OK so KSI (a youtuber from the UK plus he fought Jake Paul's brother in his pro-debut a few years back) is "fighting" this weekend on DAZN PPV, I already knew it was on PPV here which I actually don't mind as I wouldn't watch it if it was free anyway (we've got Pedraza vs Commey to look forward to instead) but I've just seen that for the first time since DAZN launched their PPV service I believe, the show will be PPV not only here but in the USA too!
> 
> Does anyone in the US even know who KSI is? I barely know who he is and we're from the same country. The fight is taking place in London so will be on in the afternoon in parts of the US, and is scheduled for 6 rounds lol, who's buying this? I've just looked up his opponent he's British too so yeah very surprised DAZN are charging in the US, obviously I or DAZN are missing something here but at this point it seems DAZN are simply taking the piss.


None of these Youtubers are people I have heard of but then I'm the wrong generation, I'm guessing all their followers are in the Sub 25 market who will seem to pay to watch them do anything. I'm guessing Youtube is pretty geographically agnostic so while a british YT guy will get more fans locally there will be lots every where.


----------



## Ar558a

46 Wins said:


> Yep same over here, they've gone PPV mad, aside from this KSI show tomorrow night they're putting Eubank Jr vs Benn and Canelo vs GGG III (which will be shown here at 3 in the morning) on PPV also so that's 3 PPV shows in 6 weeks and then they wonder why people just rip it off.
> 
> The changes indicate the business is in financial distress, $99 to $149 is quite a leap in one go, smacks of an attempt to stop the bleeding


Yeh I have mentioned before DAZN looks shaky going from no PPV to all PPV, I have watched all the Canelo fights at 4,5am for free up to now and they have now put this one PPV and I expect all of his future fights will be which I won't pay for. I don't care about Youtube fights so I would never pay for that. The Benn v Eubank Jr fight is exactly the kind of fight that EH would have previously claimed would have been a Sky PPV and part of the sub on DAZN but now it is DAZN PPV too. I pretty much have a rule that to even consider a PPV it has to be a World Title fight (I have only broken that once for Whyte v Povetkin but that had a great undercard and was during COVID when we weren't allowed out). I'm holding on to see the rest of the Matchroom autumn schedule to see whether it is worth keeping my DAZN, the Wood v Lara fight and undercard are great but they will need to have at least 2 more shows like that during oct and Nov for me to stay on board.


----------



## 46 Wins

Ar558a said:


> Yeh I have mentioned before DAZN looks shaky going from no PPV to all PPV, I have watched all the Canelo fights at 4,5am for free up to now and they have now put this one PPV and I expect all of his future fights will be which I won't pay for. I don't care about Youtube fights so I would never pay for that. The Benn v Eubank Jr fight is exactly the kind of fight that EH would have previously claimed would have been a Sky PPV and part of the sub on DAZN but now it is DAZN PPV too. I pretty much have a rule that to even consider a PPV it has to be a World Title fight *(I have only broken that once for Whyte v Povetkin but that had a great undercard and was during COVID when we weren't allowed out).* I'm holding on to see the rest of the Matchroom autumn schedule to see whether it is worth keeping my DAZN, the Wood v Lara fight and undercard are great but they will need to have at least 2 more shows like that during oct and Nov for me to stay on board.


Didn't you buy AJ vs Whyte? I did, can't remember the undercard though but that was back when the price was less obviously


----------



## Ar558a

46 Wins said:


> Didn't you buy AJ vs Whyte? I did, can't remember the undercard though but that was back when the price was less obviously


I think back then I was watching in the Pub tbh....


----------



## Philly Shell

Vitor Belfort 45 will box again when he faces Hasim Rahman Jnr 31 in Sheffield, England, on October 15.

Why?


----------



## gumbo2176

Philly Shell said:


> Vitor Belfort 45 will box again when he faces Hasim Rahman Jnr 31 in Sheffield, England, on October 15.
> 
> Why?


$$$$$ talks and it will likely be an easy win on Jr.'s record, but a travesty none the less.


----------



## 46 Wins

Tomorrow night undefeated British 175lb champion Dan Azeez makes the 2nd defence of the title against Shakan Pitters, gutted I won't be available to watch it live but first thing Sunday I'll be watching, I like the fight, best on the card imo, I'm gonna go with Azeez but Pitters has the tools to win it but he needs time and space and he won't be getting either tomorrow night of that I'm sure.


----------



## 46 Wins

The BBBC have followed the English Premier League and decided to postpone all events this weekend in wake of the passing of the Queen yesterday.

So the grugde match between Claressa Shields and Savannah Marshall will now take place on October 15th


----------



## Ar558a

Leigh Wood: WBA 'regular' champion withdraws from Mauricio Lara fight injured

Card still on, Galahad v Hughes will headline.


----------



## 46 Wins

Denzel Bentley just made a successful defence of his British 160lb title with a 4th round stoppage at the iconic York Hall. A good but short scrap, very entertaining. Morrison unhappy with his trainer calling it when he did but it was only going to end one way at that point in the fight.

Would love to see the rematch with Cash, I picked him to win that and he got destroyed but I think he could do much better next time.


----------



## 46 Wins

A few weeks ago I thought we had a November date for the Welterweight undisputed showdown, since then there's been no announcement and apparently negotiations have stalled.

So that's enough of Spence Jr tying up the belts I say, it's time Jaron Ennis got his shot, I think he's had 30 fights already and still no title shot, he might have more fights than the champion at this point, it's time he was named mandatory for one of the belts, the IBF are normally on top of things but they've been muted when it comes to 147 of late. 

If we don't get undisputed this year someone Spence Jr must be forced to fight Ennis and Crawford, Ortiz Jr, imo at least, hopefully the alphabets agree, we'll see.


----------



## 46 Wins

Just wanted to mention the WBA heavyweight top 15 which was updated 7 days ago because it's a bit strange. 

They've got Michael Hunter in the number 1 position, they're the only alphabet body with Ortiz in the top 10, they've got Hughie Fury above Anthony Joshua, for some reason they've thrown Otto Wallin out altogether but the biggest eyebrow raiser is Jarrell Miller is ranked in their top 15 and the WBA are the only sanctioning body to be ranking the persistent drug cheat as of today.


----------



## Dynamito

46 Wins said:


> Just wanted to mention the WBA heavyweight top 15 which was updated 7 days ago because it's a bit strange.
> 
> They've got Michael Hunter in the number 1 position, they're the only alphabet body with Ortiz in the top 10, they've got Hughie Fury above Anthony Joshua, for some reason they've thrown Otto Wallin out altogether but the biggest eyebrow raiser is Jarrell Miller is ranked in their top 15 and the WBA are the only sanctioning body to be ranking the persistent drug cheat as of today.





46 Wins said:


> Just wanted to mention the WBA heavyweight top 15 which was updated 7 days ago because it's a bit strange.
> 
> They've got Michael Hunter in the number 1 position, they're the only alphabet body with Ortiz in the top 10, they've got Hughie Fury above Anthony Joshua, for some reason they've thrown Otto Wallin out altogether but the biggest eyebrow raiser is Jarrell Miller is ranked in their top 15 and the WBA are the only sanctioning body to be ranking the persistent drug cheat as of today.


The Alphabet bodies accepting pay checks to rank fighters. Is a long standing tradition going back decades. As is removing fighters from the rankings whose promoter has been less then generous.

Jarrell Millers promoter is Dmitry Salita he himself managed to get a ranked as Mandatory challenger with the WBA as a fighter despite not beating anyone of note.

Most promoters have a favourite alphabet organisation. For example Frank Warrens has always been the WBO since it’s inception in the 1980’s. Warren was always second fiddle as a promoter in the U.K. behind Mickey Duff. Until the WBO emerged all of a sudden all his fighters started getting ranked with them and fighting for their titles.

Barry Hearn was then able to acquire the affections of the WBO so Warren then went with another a newly emerged organisation the WBU until they imploded. Barry Hearn gave up his boxing interests and focused solely on Darts and Snooker and Warren returned to the WBO.


----------



## 46 Wins

Has Teofimo Lopez Jr left Top Rank?


----------



## 46 Wins

46 Wins said:


> Denzel Bentley just made a successful defence of his British 160lb title with a 4th round stoppage at the iconic York Hall. A good but short scrap, very entertaining. Morrison unhappy with his trainer calling it when he did but it was only going to end one way at that point in the fight.
> 
> Would love to see the rematch with Cash, I picked him to win that and he got destroyed but I think he could do much better next time.


Scratch that, forget Felix Cash, Denzel "Too Sharp" Bentley will make his first attempt at a world title when he takes on the WBO world Middleweight champion in Las Vegas, USA on 12th November. Great opportunity for Bentley here, massive underdog I'm sure but I wish him the very best and will be rooting for him to return with the gold.


----------



## Dynamito

46 Wins said:


> Has Teofimo Lopez Jr left Top Rank?


No he is still with Top Rank has moved up a division to 140lbs and will be fighting Jose Pedraza next.

He never held all 4 of the main belts. Devin Haney held one.


----------



## 46 Wins

Dynamito said:


> No he is still with Top Rank has moved up a division to 140lbs and will be fighting Jose Pedraza next.
> 
> He never held all 4 of the main belts. Devin Haney held one.


Oh right, I'm sure he was on this list a year or so ago so wondered what caused the apparent change of stance.


----------



## 46 Wins




----------



## 46 Wins

These people can't make up their minds it seems


----------



## Dynamito

46 Wins said:


> These people can't make up their minds it seems


 In a nutshell. Lomachenko was mandated to fight the WBC interim champ he vacated the WBC title in order to fight Teofimo Lopez.and was made WBC franchise champ

When Teofimo Lopez beat Lomachenko he received the honorary title of WBC franchise champ. ( Whatever that is) And they elevated the interim champ Devin Haney to the full WBC champ. 

Top Rank therefore promoted Lopez as undisputed. And ignored Haney whilst the media and everyone else did not recognise Lopez as Undisputed... Cus he had not fought Haney for all the marbles.

What changed is Haney signed a three fight deal with Top Rank before the first Kambosos fight. Top Rank fell in line with everybody else and recognised Haney as undisputed when he beat Kambosos for the other three titles.

Haney is next slated to fight Lomachenko.

I hope all that makes sense...lol.


----------



## 46 Wins

Dynamito said:


> In a nutshell.
> When Teofimo Lopez beat Lomachenko he received the honorary title of WBC franchise champ. ( Whatever that is) And they elevated the interim champ Devin Haney to the full WBC champ.
> 
> Top Rank therefore promoted Lopez as undisputed. And ignored Haney whilst the media and everyone else did not recognise Lopez as Undisputed... Cus he had not fought Haney for all the marbles.
> 
> *What changed is Haney signed a three fight deal with Top Rank before the first Kambosos fight.* Top Rank fell in line with everybody else and recognised Haney as undisputed when he beat Kambosos for the other three titles.
> 
> Haney is next slated to fight Lomachenko.


Ah I see, so TL didn't leave but DH joined. Oh dear, this is terrible I mean you'd think they'd at least go back and edit the old video titles to make people like me look crazy and confused. I knew he was on the TR undisputed list at the time, now he's been dropped because they promote Haney? Nice.


----------



## 46 Wins

So Paul Butler was on talkSPORT recently (I just watched it now) and he's claiming that his next opponent Naoya Inoue has refused to sign up for VADA testing, well, that's what he said before doubling back and stating that he wouldn't for the Donaire fight implying that since he wouldn't for that fight he won't now either.

Butler will take on Inoue in Japan in December (I think it's the 3rd) but he's out here tacitly suggesting that Inoue is on drugs. I hope a lawsuit doesn't scupper the fight although I fully expect Inoue to make light work of the Brit.

Anyway I do have a question, i it because Inoue is the unified champion that he's not obligated to join the WBC's CBP? Or is Butler talking rubbish?


----------



## Dynamito

46 Wins said:


> So Paul Butler was on talkSPORT recently (I just watched it now) and he's claiming that his next opponent Naoya Inoue has refused to sign up for VADA testing, well, that's what he said before doubling back and stating that he wouldn't for the Donaire fight implying that since he wouldn't for that fight he won't now either.
> 
> Butler will take on Inoue in Japan in December (I think it's the 3rd) but he's out here tacitly suggesting that Inoue is on drugs. I hope a lawsuit doesn't scupper the fight although I fully expect Inoue to make light work of the Brit.
> 
> Anyway I do have a question, i it because Inoue is the unified champion that he's not obligated to join the WBC's CBP? Or is Butler talking rubbish?


I dont know what titles Inoue holds but if he holds a WBC title he will be part of the WBC CBP.

The extra VADA testing agreement is optional between fighters for a fight. And involves more random tests.

For example Conor Benn signed up for WBC CBP earlier this year. But for the fight with Chris Eubank jr signed up for extra testing by VADA for this particular fight on top of the WBC CBP.


----------



## Dynamito

46 Wins said:


> Ah I see, so TL didn't leave but DH joined. Oh dear, this is terrible I mean you'd think they'd at least go back and edit the old video titles to make people like me look crazy and confused. I knew he was on the TR undisputed list at the time, now he's been dropped because they promote Haney? Nice.


Its all semantics really but, it depends how you look at it Lopez did not win all the belts in the 4 belt era. And the made up WBC honorary Franchise title does not count.

The regular WBC title that Haney holds is the title that all champs have held through history. So he is undisputed by consensus recognised by everyone not just Top Rank. And he refused the so-called Franchise status.

On the flipside Teofimo Lopez argument was because Lomachenko had been elevated to WBC Franchise and had not lost the WBC regular world title in the ring therefore he deserves the undisputed champ title when he fought in a unification with him.
Kambosos also claimed to be undisputed champ when he beat Lopez.

Personally I think all three deserve the title of undisputed and should not be penalised for the corruption and incompetence of the WBC. But I would be in the minority.

So long story short the history books will only recognise Haney as the first 
Unifies champ in the four belt era. And the first undisputed Lightweight champ since Pernell Whitaker.

What promotional outfits like Top Rank and Matchroom say on this matter is irrelevant.

Hope that helps.


----------



## 46 Wins

Dynamito said:


> I dont know what titles Inoue holds but if he holds a WBC title he will be part of the WBC CBP.
> 
> The extra VADA testing agreement is optional between fighters for a fight. And involves more random tests.
> 
> For example Conor Benn signed up for WBC CBP earlier this year. But for the fight with Chris Eubank jr signed up for extra testing by VADA for this particular fight on top of the WBC CBP.


He's the reigning WBC, WBA & IBF champion. So Butler must have been on about Inoue not paying £30'000 for extra testing but if he's enrolled in the CBP already what's the problem? He tried to smear him, luckily for him Inoue & his lawyers don't speak English

If Benn refused to sign up for more I wouldn't have criticised him at all, how many packages must one sign up for? The CBP is enough, didn't that catch Canelo?


----------



## Dynamito

Dynamito said:


> I dont know what titles Inoue holds but if he holds a WBC title he will be part of the WBC CBP.
> 
> The extra VADA testing agreement is optional between fighters for a fight. And involves more random tests.
> 
> For example Conor Benn signed up for WBC CBP earlier this year. But for the fight with Chris Eubank jr signed up for extra testing by VADA for this particular fight on top of the WBC CBP.


The best testing is the voluntary VADA. If you are on the WBC CBP you might receive one random test in the course of the year or you might not get tested at all in that year.

To have proper and stringent testing there would need to be one worldwide commission. Like they have FIFA for football or ICC for cricket.

Even then people find ways around it.

Testing or no testing Paul Butler is getting knocked out.

All of this is deflection and mindgames.

For example last week Eddie Hearn tried to deflect the scenarion involving Conor Benn and said how much testing has Claressa Shields had for her upcoming fight with Marshall. Next minute you know all the comments on youtube were filled Eddie Hearn fan club about Shields not being tested on Youtube.

In anycase Lance Armstrong was the most tested Sports guy in history. He never failed a single test only finally got exposed because some body snitched on him.

The ones who find and pay the best experts will get away with it. According the Worlds leading expert and former producer of PED's turned whistleblower. Victor Conte.

The designer PED's are being produced all the time. What top athletes are using today will only be detectable in years to come.


----------



## 46 Wins

Jaron Ennis has now contacted the IBF about his shot at the world Welterweight title following the announcement that Terence Crawford will fight on Dec 10. 









Ennis (IBF), Stanionis (WBA) Petition To Enforce Mandatory Title Shot Against Spence


The mandatory contenders in waiting for Errol Spence Jr. are eager to advance to the front of the line. Both the WBA and IBF have been met with petitions filed by the teams of Eimantas Stanionis and Jaron ‘Boots’ Ennis, respectively, to enforce a due welterweight title shot. The moves came in...




www.boxingscene.com





The walls are closing in on the Texan, the only way to avoid Ennis is to make the fight with Crawford but both men pose a tremendous risk to his continued reign at the top of the class. Since Crawford's moved on for the time being there's nowhere else to go without getting stripped surely


----------



## 46 Wins

Undisputed Lightweight champion Devin Haney was in New York on Friday night to watch Lomachenko vs Ortiz headline the Top Rank card. 

After the fight he came face to face with the Ukranian who asked "is this a Lightweight?" referring to Haney's size out of competition.

The champ says he's happy to give Loma a shot at the crown so long as he accepts he's the B-side. It won't be too long before he starts missing weight if he keeps on at 135, he's undisputed so he can go up now.


----------



## 46 Wins

Boxing's other undisputed Lightweight champion is calling for a rematch with Amanda Serrano in Ireland. Katie Taylor made the 6th successful defence of her undisputed crown last night when she soundly outpointed Karen Carabajal in the United Kingdom but it's in her native Ireland she would like to fight next and she says Serrano can help her fill the 80'000 seat stadium she has her heart set on.

That's all good but I wonder if I'm alone in wondering why this lady doesn't change divisions and look for new challenges rather than trying to bring Serrano up 2 weight classes again? No one wants to see a rematch at 35 in her backyard, that only has one outcome so no thank you. Every other top female fighter goes up and down the divisions as the competition in each class is limited but not KT, she's been tying up the belts at 35 for years now and everytime we get a high profile opponent the opponent has to come to 135, she could go down and fight Baumgardner for instance or move up and rematch the Caskiller, this refusal to budge isn't helping the GWOAT claims her fans like to make constantly


----------



## Philly Shell

46 Wins said:


> Boxing's other undisputed Lightweight champion is calling for a rematch with Amanda Serrano in Ireland. Katie Taylor made the 6th successful defence of her undisputed crown last night when she soundly outpointed Karen Carabajal in the United Kingdom but it's in her native Ireland she would like to fight next and she says Serrano can help her fill the 80'000 seat stadium she has her heart set on.
> 
> That's all good but I wonder if I'm alone in wondering why this lady doesn't change divisions and look for new challenges rather than trying to bring Serrano up 2 weight classes again? No one wants to see a rematch at 35 in her backyard, that only has one outcome so no thank you. Every other top female fighter goes up and down the divisions as the competition in each class is limited but not KT, she's been tying up the belts at 35 for years now and everytime we get a high profile opponent the opponent has to come to 135, she could go down and fight Baumgardner for instance or move up and rematch the Caskiller, this refusal to budge isn't helping the GWOAT claims her fans like to make constantly


Taylor-Serrano was a sensational fight and many had Serrano the winner, including one of the judges.


----------



## 46 Wins

Tommy Fury is out on Sunday against some American chap (7-5). This will be broadcast on DAZN PPV here and in the USA also as Floyd Mayweather tops the bill against some Brit in a middleweight contest, I believe it's actually scheduled for 12 surprisingly but I don't know anything about the opponent so I'm sure he isn't a legit boxer. A funny looking retirement this is turning out to be for the undefeated former champion, he's been fighting more than Tommy!

Anyway Fury says he'll slap Jake Paul and all the rest but when is he going to sign to fight and see it through? A look through past threads here about this fight will show you I've consistently picked Fury to win it but at this point Paul's record is almost as good as his and he's been active and getting rounds in whereas Fury's just been talking. I'll have no choice but to reconsider if they do finally get it on.


----------



## 46 Wins

So Fury was approximately 8lbs over the Light-Heavyweight limit when he stepped on the scales in Dubai yesterday, his opponent Paul Bamba has since withdrawn from the contest stating he isn't a journeyman and isn't going to put his health at risk. 

This isn't the first time Fury has weighed in over the limit for a fight and I've posted about this before but previously it wasn't a "miss" but the contract allowed for extra weight. My complaint before was that he is young and a Light-Heavyweight so with the right training and nutrition should be able to make weight and should be forced to do so as it's good practice for later on.

Today I'm happy to slam his unprofessionalism and declare his claims to be a pro boxer a joke. He's not at all serious about boxing and if his surname wasn't Fury no one would know who he is. He likes the celebrity life but doesn't want to put in the work that goes into being a top level boxer. But what really sticks in my throat here is listening to Fury's answers to the question of him missing weight, he was saying he didn't miss weight when he obviously did and tried to imply that Bamba was looking for a way out, it's laughable.


----------



## 46 Wins

Almost logged out without mentioning South London's "Too Sharp" Bentley and his first attempt at a world title last night. Absolutely terrific effort, he did himself proud. After the first couple of rounds I figured he had 3 left tops but if nothing else he's shown that he belongs at the top table.


----------



## Dynamito

46 Wins said:


> So Fury was approximately 8lbs over the Light-Heavyweight limit when he stepped on the scales in Dubai yesterday, his opponent Paul Bamba has since withdrawn from the contest stating he isn't a journeyman and isn't going to put his health at risk.
> 
> This isn't the first time Fury has weighed in over the limit for a fight and I've posted about this before but previously it wasn't a "miss" but the contract allowed for extra weight. My complaint before was that he is young and a Light-Heavyweight so with the right training and nutrition should be able to make weight and should be forced to do so as it's good practice for later on.
> 
> Today I'm happy to slam his unprofessionalism and declare his claims to be a pro boxer a joke. He's not at all serious about boxing and if his surname wasn't Fury no one would know who he is. He likes the celebrity life but doesn't want to put in the work that goes into being a top level boxer. But what really sticks in my throat here is listening to Fury's answers to the question of him missing weight, he was saying he didn't miss weight when he obviously did and tried to imply that Bamba was looking for a way out, it's laughable.


In the Bizarre world of boxing this whole weighin fiasco is a fiasco is a first.

The promoters looking to give every advantage to Fury actually had 2 different weight stipulations for the fighters in their contracts.

Bamba received a contract which stipulated 175lbs he was under impression they both were fighting at that limit. And Unbeknownst to him Fury was given leeway and his contract stipulated 178lbs. Even so he still did not make weight. And was 181 lbs. 

When Bamba discovered this at the weighin and demanded compensation and rehydration limit so that Fury would not heavily outweigh him.

He was essentially told to get lost. His plane tickets were cancelled by the promoters. And he was told that he and his team would need to purchase their own tickets.

Fury is living of his brothers name pretty clear he is rubbish. Why would you engage in such underhanded tactics against a journeyman.


----------



## Dynamito

46 Wins said:


> Almost logged out without mentioning South London's "Too Sharp" Bentley and his first attempt at a world title last night. Absolutely terrific effort, he did himself proud. After the first couple of rounds I figured he had 3 left tops but if nothing else he's shown that he belongs at the top table.



I expect Warren to put him in with Hamzah sheeraz next year.


----------



## Philly Shell

If there is one thing boxing absolutely excels at it is shooting itself in the foot.


----------



## Philly Shell

Matchroom's Spark-Love fight ended in the most bizarre of circumstances with Love throwing Spark over the top rope wrestling style and being DQed.


----------



## 46 Wins

Philly Shell said:


> Matchroom's Spark-Love fight ended in the most bizarre of circumstances with Love throwing Spark over the top rope wrestling style and being DQed.


This was unusual, the ending I mean. He was Dqd without warning or having ever suffered any point deduction but I am satisfied with the ref's decision. First Love told the doctor he couldn't see so that they could go to the scorecards but remarkably the doctor told him to continue anyway  (probably suspected he was lying like the rest of us) and so then he deliberately shoves him out of the ring despite the ref calling for the break.

As far as I'm aware there's no requirement for the ref to deduct points first or even issue a warning, the rules meeting takes place before the fight starts and everyone is made aware of what's OK and what isn't. ANY deliberate foul once the contest starts is done at risk of DQ. I would have preferred the ref to have let Spark finish the job though.


----------



## Philly Shell




----------



## 46 Wins

A few cards on this weekend starting Friday but on Saturday night it's the return of The Bodysnatcher and (for the first time I believe) Matchroom's Eddie Hearn chaired this meeting


----------



## 46 Wins

A great interview from Whyte as usual, if you've 45 minutes free I recommend this one


----------



## Dynamito

46 Wins said:


> A few cards on this weekend starting Friday but on Saturday night it's the return of The Bodysnatcher and (for the first time I believe) Matchroom's Eddie Hearn chaired this meeting


I just get enraged when I hear mediocre fighters rip off the Nicknames fighters from previous greats.

There was only one Body Snatcher that was Mike McCallum.


----------



## Dynamito

Just looked at the views for a video of a fight between 2 youtubers. Deiji vs Fouseytube 5.2 million lol. In comparison AJ vs Usyk 1 has 3.2 million. Second fight only 888k. 

Looks like the youtubers are the future.


----------



## 46 Wins

Dynamito said:


> I just get enraged when I hear mediocre fighters rip off the Nicknames fighters from previous greats.
> 
> There was only one Body Snatcher that was Mike McCallum.


I remember mentioning The Hitman in a conversation and the other person thinking I meant Ricky


----------



## 46 Wins

John Ryder defeats the previously unbeaten Zach Parker with a 5th round TKO. Parker quit after damaging his right hand. Up until that point I was waiting for the fight to actually start, The Gorilla now hopeful that he'll get to challenge the undisputed champion in his next outing.

Across the pond the vacant WBC World Super-Lightweight title was up for grabs when the top two ranked contenders faced off on PPV. Zepeda off to a good start, his timing was good and the jab stiff and accurate but as the fight went on the former champion took over, the commenatators gave him the second, I disagreed but from 3 onwards I couldn't find anything for Zepeda.

No need for the judges in the end, Regis Prograis stopped Jose Zepeda to ensure victory in the 11th and at the post-fight press conference confirmed that Zepeda was one of if not his toughest opponents to date. He also says that Josh Taylor is top of his hitlist, he's gunning for that rematch.


----------



## 46 Wins

Taking a look at December's boxing schedule I see Manny Pacquaio is fighting on December 11th in South Korea against some guy who's never boxed before. Looks like he's doing a Mayweather


----------



## Philly Shell

46 Wins said:


> Taking a look at December's boxing schedule I see Manny Pacquaio is fighting on December 11th in South Korea against some guy who's never boxed before. Looks like he's doing a Mayweather


Guaranteed to be a poor spectacle for those gullible enough to pay for it but it is a license to print money for Pacquiao, just as it has been for Mayweather.


----------



## Philly Shell

Danny Williams further ruins Mike Tyson KO legacy with 32nd loss (worldboxingnews.net)

Danny Williams is 49, still fighting and still losing. Tragic ending almost assured.


----------



## Philly Shell




----------



## 46 Wins

Philly Shell said:


> View attachment 22620


A fine official he was, let the fighter's crack on without too much interference, showed us the meaning of less is more. May he rest in eternal peace


----------



## 46 Wins

Unified (and now the only Super-Featherweight world champion) Alycia Baumgardner will face Elhem Mekhaled for the undisputed crown after former WBA champion Choi withdrew from negotiations citing injury. The WBA have placed her as champion in recess and ordered Mekhaled to fight for the vacant WBA title instead.

This will take place on Feb.4 at the Hulu theatre and marks Baumgardner's return to a US ring for the first time in over a year. It's also an opportunity for her to make the first defence of her crown on home soil. 

It's the Choi fight we wanted (and Baumgarnder wanted to to her credit) and unfortunately we probably won't get it now as I'm sure Baumgardner vacates and moves up if she beats Mekhaled.


----------



## 46 Wins

Tony Harrison says he's ready to step in on January 28th and save the show following the withdrawal of Jermell Charlo from his anticipated clash with Tim Tszyu. 

I've previously called for the fight myself but as a fight for Tszyu instead of Charlo as I think the Charlo fight is too soon for him, his opposition hasn't been good enough thus far, Horn and Gausha isn't sufficient preparation imo. The trouble with Harrison's offer here is that's only 4 weeks' notice. I don't want excuses after and I know Harrison will make them so I think it's best Harrison is the next opponent but the show is moved to end of Feb to give him plenty of time to get ready, I want to see the Australian in with the best version of Superbad so I can see where he's really at.


----------



## 46 Wins

If anyone has a link to the Ioka vs Franco weigh in that took place earlier today I'd be grateful, can't find this anywhere even on the TR page


----------



## Philly Shell

46 Wins said:


> If anyone has a link to the Ioka vs Franco weigh in that took place earlier today I'd be grateful, can't find this anywhere even on the TR page


It is only 6.30am on the 31st in Japan. So it likely hasn't happened yet.


----------



## 46 Wins

Philly Shell said:


> It is only 6.30am on the 31st in Japan. So it likely hasn't happened yet.


The fight is tonight local time and I heard Ioka missed weight which is why I was scrambling around for footage. I've since heard that the fight doesn't have a US broadcaster though, I assumed ESPN would show it but looks like it isn't to be. Hope I can rip it off in the morning at least


----------



## Philly Shell

46 Wins said:


> The fight is tonight local time and I heard Ioka missed weight which is why I was scrambling around for footage. I've since heard that the fight doesn't have a US broadcaster though, I assumed ESPN would show it but looks like it isn't to be. Hope I can rip it off in the morning at least


Draw.


----------



## Philly Shell

Dave Allen says he has lost a significant amount of weight and will return to the ring in February.


----------

